# General Category > Creative Area >  little poem

## MarshallForever

Judgment so clouded, I'm judging myself
A bitter storm brewing, I fear for my health
I'm covered in anger, it covers my smile
To think I was happy, but not in a while

I carry my burden's, my legs shake with weight
I make my own problems, at which I am great
My knees feel like snapping, cracking with life 
If life is a bitch, I guess life is my wife

See divorce can be bitter, so hard and cruel
But I'm not her robot, her little weak tool
She's grinding me down, turning to dust
A life in the rain, which has caused me to rust

One day I'll be stronger, my body will cope
My vision will sharpen, I'll focus my scope
I'll throw off the shackles, I'll tear them apart
I may not have much, but I still have my heart.

----------



----------


## Suzi

That's a very powerful piece..

----------


## Paula

I love the positivity

----------


## MarshallForever

Just off the top of my head. Simple but to the point.

----------

